

Leaner Times at Harvard: No Cookies - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/education/09harvard.html

======
yummyfajitas
Cookies at faculty meetings and hot breakfast cut.

But never fear, the essential administrative staff have escaped unscathed.

